# wollen (forma culta y pasiva de müssen o como tendencia de una acción)



## paraforwr

Me llegó esta duda al leer un texto en alemán:

_Ja, meine liebe Freundin, ich übersehe aus meiner Ferne gar nicht, welche Personen in unsere Absichten nothwendig eingeweiht werden müssen; aber ich denke, wir *wollen *daran festhalten, eben nur die nothwendigen Personen einzuweihen. Ich liebe die Verborgenheit des Lebens und ich wünschte von Herzen, daß Ihnen und mir ein europäisches Geschwätz erspart bliebe._

Una persona que también sabe alemán aunque no sea su lengua materna lo entiende en su sentido de Wend (tendencia al futuro), y me dijo que podría ser _"pero pienso que nos ATENDREMOS"_, pero según investigué, wollen también puede significar "müssen" en su forma culta, por lo que no sé si significa _"pero pienso que hemos de atenernos a poner al corriente sólo a las personas necesarias"_.


----------



## anahiseri

el *wollen * es en principio *desear*, pero también se podría traducir por *deber *en este contexto, no tanto por ser culto o no, sino porque si hay varias personas que se han de poner de acuerdo en algo, y una persona está a favor de ello (el que habla), esa persona desea que ocurra y por tanto desea que los demás compartan su opinión; así pues, piensa que los demás deben opinar igual que él.

No es lo mismo el "querer" al decir *yo quiero  *que *nosotros queremos. *La segunda oración podría ser sinónimo de *nosotros debemos *cuando lo pronuncia una persona que quier.
No sé si se me entiende.


----------



## paraforwr

anahiseri said:


> el *wollen * es en principio *desear*, pero también se podría traducir por *deber *en este contexto, no tanto por ser culto o no, sino porque si hay varias personas que se han de poner de acuerdo en algo, y una persona está a favor de ello (el que habla), esa persona desea que ocurra y por tanto desea que los demás compartan su opinión; así pues, piensa que los demás deben opinar igual que él.
> 
> No es lo mismo el "querer" al decir *yo quiero  *que *nosotros queremos. *La segunda oración podría ser sinónimo de *nosotros debemos *cuando lo pronuncia una persona que quier.
> No sé si se me entiende.



¿Entonces esa persona se equivocó? ¿Estás segura de tu alemán o también recién estás aprendiendo? (Sólo por curiosidad) Al parecer esa persona entiende "wir wollen daran festhalten (...)" como "Nos atendremos (futuro) a...", pero ahora pienso que tal vez esté en lo correcto, porque no me di cuenta de la parte "pasiva" con la que tiene que ser usado el wollen para poder tener el sentido de müssen (tener que), es decir, falta el werden y el festhalten en pasado participio (según una página que leí que daba ejemplos de wollen en su sentido de müssen, ¿o es que realmente no es necesario el pasado participio del verbo y el auxiliar werden para que tenga sentido de müssen?)

Aquí el ejemplo de la página: der Müll will runtergetragen werden.


----------



## anahiseri

Mi alemán es nativo, y tengo la certeza de que mi comprensión de la frase es correcta. Otra cosa es que te lo sepa explicar. 
 Lo que se me ha ocurrido ahora es que el *wollen *muchas veces se usa como si fuera un auxiliar del futuro , en vez de *werden*, como en inglés el "will". 

he encontrado una página donde lo explica:

Das Modalverb *wollen* drückt auch die *Zukunft* aus und konkurriert in dieser Bedeutung mit *werden *(Futur I). Dabei hat wollen mehr temporale als modale Bedeutung. Das gilt vor allem für die erste Person Singular (ich) oder Plural (wir)

_Beispiele_ 
Wir wollen uns bemühen, künftig kürzere Artikel zu veröffentlichen. 

Das Modalverb wollen - wollen -


----------



## paraforwr

Ya entendí. ¿Entonces está bien que use la traducción "nos atendremos"? Y también entiendo algo: que para un alemán esa frase tiene en este caso ese doble sentido, es decir, que ese doble sentido, de futuro y de "tener que" trabaja casi superponiéndose, como si en la expresión de futuro se incluya que ambas personas (wir), desde el punto de vista del que habla (el que dice WIR), *entienden que hay un motivo que los hace ver como necesario* la acción del verbo futuro del cual se habla (festhalten), y que justo por lo cual en este caso para un alemán tanto el sentido de "tener que" y de futuro les parece lo mismo en el WILL.

¿Acerté?

Im Übrigen verbinde ich mit unserem Zusammenleben so hohe Hoffnungen, daß alle nothwendigen oder zufälligen Nebenwirkungen jetzt wenig Eindruck auf mich machen: und was sich auch ergiebt, wir wollen es zusammen tragen und das ganze Bündelchen alle Abende zusammen in’s Wasser werfen — nicht wahr?

[...] y se dé lo que se dé (¿traduje aquí bien?), lo soportaremos juntos, y todas las tardes arrojaremos juntos todo el fardillo al agua - ¿no es verdad?
es lo mismo que esto, aunque haciendo explícito lo que es implícito, "la interpretación de NECESARIEDAD para quien habla":
[...] y se dé lo que se dé (¿traduje aquí bien?), lo hemos de soportar juntos, y todas las tardes hemos de arrojar juntos todo el fardillo al agua - ¿no es verdad?

Comprendí totalmente que el desear puede incluir la necesariedad (el tener que) de la acción para quien lo dice, y tal sentido implícito también se incluye en la traducción de "soportaremos" (o de arrojaremos).

¿Qué opinas Anahiseri?


----------



## anahiseri

opino que es tal y como lo has expuesto.
En resumen, me parece bien traducir por futuro la construcción con wollen, en este contexto.

Por cierto, en tu primer post pone *Wend ? ? ? *


----------



## paraforwr

Bueno, con Wend me refería a la acción que tiende al futuro. Trataba de referirme a lo mismo, aunque no sé si está bien usar Wend para referirme al will, al sentido temporal de futuro del que hablamos.


----------



## paraforwr

Gracias por enseñarme, Anahiseri.


----------

